# "Blaming the Board"



## NaphtaliPress

While it is not new or unique, of late some members have chosen to express frustration and thrown the board under the bus or made a generalization about the board for some perceived fault or something similar because they disagree with some posts in or tenor of a thread. This is not edifying nor in keeping with the injunctions for board behavior and carefully observing implications of the ninth commandment with regard to our discussions. Moderators have been closing these threads. Rather than punish the board for one person's behavior, for any such posts in future moderators will generally delete them and ban from threads, or if a bad instance or a repeat, suspend membership.
Threads related to review:





Divine injunctions on speech, except on social media. NOT!


This has been weighing on me almost daily not just on other social media but regarding regular behavior here on this board. How many of us offend daily against these divine exhortations in the latest jab, retort and expression of social media outrage? There is a reason we have a long standing...




www.puritanboard.com









Terms and rules


You must agree to these terms and rules before using the site.




www.puritanboard.com









The 9th Commandment


Addendum to the rules of the forum regarding the 9th Commandment




www.puritanboard.com









Administration & Moderation is not designed to be an exercise in tyranny...


I hope I get a pretty wide readership of this post. In light of many recent frustrations over decisions made on this board and things said or implied about the moderators of this board, I thought it might be good to give some insight about the back end of this discussion board. As the nature...




www.puritanboard.com









What?! This is a Reformed Board?!


I decided, in light of recent threads where the defense of the Regulative Principle of Worship is greeted as some odd growth out of a person's forehead to remind everyone of a rule: 8. Remember that this is a Reformed Discussion Group. The Puritanboard uses volunteer moderators as...




www.puritanboard.com




​

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------

